# help me identify my scooter-bike



## cjmickeym (Jul 21, 2010)

Can anybody help me identify this scooter-bike?




 Any lead would be appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll have to check through a couple riding toy collector catalogs at home and see if there's one similar to it pictured anywhere. I'll let you know whether I do or don't come up with some info.

Dave


----------

